# Cross cut hedge



## Duckhunter808 (Apr 20, 2014)

Turned this one up the other night....one of my favorite woods that is from a normally pretty "basic" wood. Always finishes so nicely! And even made a little stand out of the cut off for display purposes.....crosscut hedge sleeved with a Delrin insert and CA finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2014)

That one is a winner, Corey! And I found my YCB when I got home today, and it is a winner, too! Thanks!!


----------



## Duckhunter808 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Henry! Glad ya like it!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 20, 2014)

Sharp looking call !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Duckhunter808 (Apr 20, 2014)

Got my package in the mail as well @SENC thanks again!!!


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 22, 2014)

Great looking call !!!! 

Mark


----------



## Duckhunter808 (Apr 23, 2014)

dbroswoods said:


> Great looking call !!!!
> 
> Mark



Wouldn't be a great looking call without the wood you provided mark! Love turning your hedge!! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 23, 2014)

Duckhunter808 said:


> Wouldn't be a great looking call without the wood you provided mark! Love turning your hedge!! Thanks!


 
Corey the call maker has to do his or her part to bring out the beauty in the wood!!!  

Thanks Mark


----------

